# Suns Sign 2nd Rounder Dijon Thompson



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we all knew this would happen.

http://www5.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36587/20050711/suns_sign_2nd_rounder_dijon_thompson/


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice. I hope he can contribute right away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Excellent signing. Prove you should have been a first rounder Dijon.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Cool. He is looking decent in summer league stats. Any idea what the dollar amounts are, can't be much with a late second round pick.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats good I guess. Hasn't shown me a lot in summer league. Hope he does well!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Dijon's a nice smooth wing who should do many nice things for the Suns.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

D.T. is da man.!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Does he have blue eyes? lmao


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:



> Does he have blue eyes? lmao


yeah cuz kekai has a thing for men with blue eyes.


yes this is a joke. you left yourself wide open for that one haha. sorry.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think best case scenario is that he shows he can play next year and he'll be able to take Jackson's role as backup swingman for '06-'07 (assuming Jim won't be resigned).


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> I think best case scenario is that he shows he can play next year and he'll be able to take Jackson's role as backup swingman for '06-'07 (assuming Jim won't be resigned).


IMO I rather have Jim Jackson by a long shot. Jim is clutch and steps up big for us. In a few years I don't know if he will have that left in him, but of right now, Jim Jackson is a heck of a lot better. But as you said, lets wait until the 06-07 season :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is a pretty good signing.


----------

